# Fenómeno convectivo na região de Coimbra em 6 de Março de 1991



## Chingula (4 Set 2012 às 23:28)

Apenas pelos estragos ocorridos entre Condeixa, parte oeste da cidade de Coimbra (cemitério da Conchada) até ao vale de Coselhas...relatados na comunicação social da época (árvores arrancadas, telhas pelos ares e bastantes prejuizos materiais), foi perceptível o fenómeno, possivelmente tornado ou "downburst", pois no Instituto Geofísico da Universidade de Coimbra nada de anormal foi registado...


----------



## Agreste (5 Set 2012 às 10:31)

Uma depressão bastante cavada a noroeste do continente, um sistema frontal que atravessou o país provavelmente entre a madrugada e manhã, estando a parte da tarde submetida a um regime de aguaceiros fortes, provavelmente acompanhados de trovoada. Um desses aguaceiros pode ter sido a causa.


----------

